# My egg sizes on CD12 - when will they pop ?



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

had my follicle tracking (is that the correct term) yesterday (CD12), and i had 3 eggs, sizes were 19 and 15.8 and 10.5, the nurse said the 19 one will definatley burst out, and maybe the 15.8 one so when should i expect this to happen ? what size do they grow to, i should have asked yesterday but it's not til you come out you think, doh !


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Your 19mm one  could pop anytime now, my big ones were usually around 17mm at my scan then a few days later would start to get ov signs - lots and lots of   from now I would say.

Good luck and lots of        

Matty


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The fertility nurse who done my Day 12 scan on my first Clomid cycle said that anything 14mm or over they will pop in the next 24-36 hours. 

So lots of  in order methinks


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Good luck pp have fun  


kel


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

mine on day 12 were 4 at 26mm + 4 at 18mm so guess it all depends on when they want to pop  yours may want to grow a little more 1st

goodluck 

xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks for all the replies  best of luck to everyone this month, let's hope we all fall pregnant.

congratulations too to matty and kellixxx well done ladies and enjoy every second of pregnancy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

They usually like follies to be minimum of 18mm before they rupture to ensure that the egg is mature and healthy for good fertilisation.  If the follie is smaller than 18mm when egg released it may mean the egg isn't mature enough...and if follie too big (around 26+mm) then may mean the egg is too old/mature.

Follicles grow at about 1-2mm per day, so if you have one dominant follie at 19mm then this sounds like it's ripe for popping...the 15.8mm one may not mature enough in time to rupture before the dominant one does, and if it does rupture and release an egg, the egg may be too immature.

Whatever happens, you've got a good size follie at 19mm so fingers crossed you ovulate in the next few days...so I'd ensure you get plenty of jiggy from now onwards 

Eggs only survive for around 12-24 hours once released whereas sperm can live for about 3-5 days so always best to have a regular fresh supply of sperm for when egg released.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

or thanx hunni


----------

